# Long Overdue high



## Hughesie (Nov 24, 2006)

I know i have been a Controlboothian for a year now but i have just relized that i never posted in the new members board, which distrurbs me SO NOW I WILL

i am a 16year old sound engineer who mostly does sound for my school (i reckon i spend more time in the schools theatre than i do in class)

there is nothing better for me than sitting at the sound desk preshow watching people come in to see the show. (for two reasons, sitting FOH and having the best view in the house rocks and you can hear what you are mixing)

anyway now you know me and thanks to you guys (and girls) i have been enjoying theatre even more 

for a look at my resume go here
www.alexhughes.bravehost.com (i know it looks crap that is why i am updating it.............. when i get time)


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hughesie89 said:


> I know i have been a Controlboothian for a year now but i have just relized that i never posted in the new members board, which distrurbs me SO NOW I WILL



That sounds remarkably familiar. Oh wait, I never posted in the New Member's Board either. (And yes I am fully aware of the hypocricy in telling people to post a hello, apologies.)

I think that by now most of you know who I am...


----------



## Peter (Nov 26, 2006)

And a long overdue Welcome to both of you!


----------



## mackem_techie (Nov 26, 2006)

Chris15 said:


> Hughesie89 said:
> 
> 
> > I know i have been a Controlboothian for a year now but i have just relized that i never posted in the new members board, which distrurbs me SO NOW I WILL
> ...



I am also a part of this little club so hi! Hi to you chris and Hughsie


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 26, 2006)

mackem_techie said:


> I am also a part of this little club so hi! Hi to you chris and Hughsie


I'm not sure whether or not being in this "club" is a good thing or not, but since I'm in it, it can't be all bad 
So Hello to all (posted in this new members board or not).


----------



## kingfisher1 (Nov 27, 2006)

pretty sure i never did either..... 
at this rate CB is heading for a "New Old Members" board (or old new members depending on your point of view)


----------



## Chris15 (Nov 28, 2006)

Or should that be the old members board? Oh wait, I am sure that someone would turn that around to mean age.

How about the experienced new members board?


----------



## dvlasak (Nov 28, 2006)

New member posts are fun, but obviously not required! The most important part is to partake of this great forum!
Dennis


----------

